# Funny Pro 2nd Amendment Memes



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


>



Lol!  That is a good one.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  That is a good one.
Click to expand...



i like that one --LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.


----------



## JoeB131

Oh. Oh... I can play, too.


----------



## jon_berzerk

^^^end the gun free zones and it will stop^^^


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JoeB131




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.



It's your "solutions" that are funny.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## bodecea

Esmeralda said:


> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.


When they show "gun-free" zones, do they show the Capitol bldg?  The WH?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

"And then call someone with a gun if there's an emergency . . . "  That little blurb says it ALL.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda

All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.



Putting the blame where it lies, on idiots like you who only make matters worse.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
Click to expand...


Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the blame where it lies, on idiots like you who only make matters worse.
Click to expand...

Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.  Why don't you go dance on their graves; you'd probably find that fun too.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the blame where it lies, on idiots like you who only make matters worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.  Why don't you go dance on their graves; you'd probably find that fun too.
Click to expand...


If you are trying to make me feel "guilty" over someone shooting up children because I am pro 2nd amendment, you are failing miserably.  Your useless "tut tutting" gets us nowhere.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.



Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.

For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.

Enlighten us oh logical one!


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.


/-----/ We're laughing at your gun grabber idiotic solutions and denial of reality - not the massacre of children which you liberals accept as collateral damage to gain your ultimate goals of repeal and confiscation.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Oh. Oh... I can play, too.
> 
> View attachment 180275


/----/ The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
Click to expand...


Ft Hood was and is a gun free zone.

Fort Hood Is A 'Gun-Free Zone'

So, I could point out just how wrong you are while making you look, well, stupid.  But I just can't do that.  You'be proven our point so well!  Thanks for that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

ChrisL said:


>


/----/


----------



## ChrisL

Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe.  You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.


/----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.



Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.



Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Google Image Result for https://alienredqueen.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/hitler-300x216.jpg?w=549


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
Click to expand...




JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
Click to expand...

/——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered


----------



## JoeB131

eflatminor said:


> Ft Hood was and is a gun free zone.
> 
> Fort Hood Is A 'Gun-Free Zone'
> 
> So, I could point out just how wrong you are while making you look, well, stupid. But I just can't do that. You'be proven our point so well! Thanks for that.



Army bases have lots of guns on them, buddy.  I know, I was responsible for a couple hundred of them.  

True, we kept them locked up in vaults and kept the ammo in a separate location... because letting people walk around with loaded weapons would be stupid.  

But here's the thing. The two Fort Hood Shooters were _*Major*_ Hasan Nidal and *Specialist* Ivan Lopez.  Please note those titles. 

Major
Specialist

Military guys who were stationed there.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered



NO, we are going to fix this country because we are tired of sharing our streets with dangerous madmen.  

Why your side is defending the madmen is the odd part.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
Click to expand...

/——/ you mean when your ancestors were busy slaughtering each other and stealing their land and women?


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, we are going to fix this country because we are tired of sharing our streets with dangerous madmen.
> 
> Why your side is defending the madmen is the odd part.
Click to expand...

/——/ who defends madmen besides the ACLU?


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
Click to expand...


Sure, 'cuz stone age living is were it's at.

Let's all go out and shit in the woods today, whatdayasay?!


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, we are going to fix this country because we are tired of sharing our streets with dangerous madmen.
> 
> Why your side is defending the madmen is the odd part.
Click to expand...

/——/ Fix this country? You libtards spent the last two years saying the country didn’t need fixing. Make up your mind


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> When they show "gun-free" zones, do they show the Capitol bldg?  The WH?
Click to expand...


  Those aren't gun free zones.
Which should be obvious even to a mentally deranged bull dyke such as yourself.
    Nobody gets shot there.


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ft Hood was and is a gun free zone.
> 
> Fort Hood Is A 'Gun-Free Zone'
> 
> So, I could point out just how wrong you are while making you look, well, stupid. But I just can't do that. You'be proven our point so well! Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army bases have lots of guns on them, buddy.  I know, I was responsible for a couple hundred of them.
> 
> True, we kept them locked up in vaults and kept the ammo in a separate location... because letting people walk around with loaded weapons would be stupid.
> 
> But here's the thing. The two Fort Hood Shooters were _*Major*_ Hasan Nidal and *Specialist* Ivan Lopez.  Please note those titles.
> 
> Major
> Specialist
> 
> Military guys who were stationed there.
Click to expand...


So to get this straight, firearms must be locked up on base.

Again, thanks for proving my point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
Click to expand...


  So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?


----------



## JoeB131

BuckToothMoron said:


> Google Image Result for https://alienredqueen.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/hitler-300x216.jpg?w=549
> View attachment 180289



Hitler never said that.  

In fact, gun ownership was widespread in Nazi Germany. 

Fact-checking Ben Carson's claim that gun control laws allowed the Nazis to carry out Holocaust

As the Nazi Party rose to power in Germany, it inherited a 1928 gun registration law that had replaced a total ban on gun ownership imposed on a defeated Germany after World War I. The 1928 law created a permit system to own and sell firearms and ammunition.

"But this order was followed quite rarely, so that largely, only newly bought weapons became registered," said Dagmar Ellerbrock, an expert on German gun policies at the Dresden Technical University.* "At that time, most men, and many women, still owned the weapons they acquired before or during the first World War."*

The Nazis adopted a new gun law in 1938. According to an analysis by Bernard Harcourt, a professor at Columbia University School of Law,* it loosened gun ownership rules in several ways.*

It deregulated the buying and selling of rifles, shotguns and ammunition. It made handguns easier to own by allowing anyone with a hunting license to buy, sell or carry one at any time. (You didn’t need to be hunting.) It also extended the permit period from one year to three and gave local officials more discretion in letting people under 18 get a gun.

The regulations to implement this law, rather than the law itself, did impose new limits on one group: Jews.

Here's the thing.. The Good Germans never showed up. They had guns, but they didn't stop the Nazis from rounding up their Jewish neighbors.  They didn't overthrow or rise up against Hitler.  In fact, they took those guns and in a last ditch effort, joined the volksgrennadiers, where old men and little boys were the last line of defense.  

And after the war, some of these Germans took potshots at allied troops, which is why the Allies, not Hitler, confiscated most German guns.


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, we are going to fix this country because we are tired of sharing our streets with dangerous madmen.
> 
> Why your side is defending the madmen is the odd part.
Click to expand...


Like the 100+ countries that have far higher murder rates than we do despite their de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership?

That's a hell of a plan comrade.

Pass.


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?



Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.  

The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"  

Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".  

Until they weren't..


----------



## JoeB131

eflatminor said:


> Like the 100+ countries that have far higher murder rates than we do despite their de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership?



Which 100 countries?  Let me guess, third world countries with weak government, right?   

Again- Japan, the UK, France, Italy, Germany, Canada... they've all figured this out.


----------



## Pete7469

ChrisL said:


> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe.  You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.



That's why I advocate and strongly encourage leftards to get abortions. Idiocy that intense is a liability for the rest of humanity.

100 million souls would testify to that fact had they not been disarmed and murdered by leftists since 1917.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.
> 
> The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"
> 
> Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".
> 
> Until they weren't..
Click to expand...


   It was a gun free zone moron.


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It was a gun free zone moron.



See, I told you explaining it to you would be a waste of time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a gun free zone moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I told you explaining it to you would be a waste of time.
Click to expand...


  Whats to explain?
Muslim terrorist went on a shooting rampage in a gun free zone even after he was reported to be unstable and a danger to others.


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Whats to explain?
> Muslim terrorist went on a shooting rampage in a gun free zone even after he was reported to be unstable and a danger to others.



That's one way to spin it. 

Another is 

"Commissioned officer in United States Army goes on a shooting rampage after being given free access to the facilities and access to guns."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats to explain?
> Muslim terrorist went on a shooting rampage in a gun free zone even after he was reported to be unstable and a danger to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to spin it.
> 
> Another is
> 
> "Commissioned officer in United States Army goes on a shooting rampage after being given free access to the facilities and access to guns."
Click to expand...


  Thats barry's military for ya.
Cant shit can the radicalised muslim that would be bad for the political agenda.


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats barry's military for ya.
> Cant shit can the radicalised muslim that would be bad for the political agenda.



Nidal Hasan joined the army in 1988 when Ronnie Reagan was president. 

He was commissioned as an officer in 1997.  

He was promoted to Captain in 2003 and Major in 2009.  

Here was the real problem with Hasan. 

By 2009, after multiple deployments of the same National Guard Units, nobody was signing up for the military anymore. Under normal circumstances, they'd have thrown out guys like Hasan and Lopez and Manning and Bergdahl and other people who should have picked something else on career day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats barry's military for ya.
> Cant shit can the radicalised muslim that would be bad for the political agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nidal Hasan joined the army in 1988 when Ronnie Reagan was president.
> 
> He was commissioned as an officer in 1997.
> 
> He was promoted to Captain in 2003 and Major in 2009.
> 
> Here was the real problem with Hasan.
> 
> By 2009, after multiple deployments of the same National Guard Units, nobody was signing up for the military anymore. Under normal circumstances, they'd have thrown out guys like Hasan and Lopez and Manning and Bergdahl and other people who should have picked something else on career day.
Click to expand...


   When did he become radicalised and why was nothing done about it?


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the 100+ countries that have far higher murder rates than we do despite their de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which 100 countries?  Let me guess, third world countries with weak government, right?
> 
> Again- Japan, the UK, France, Italy, Germany, Canada... they've all figured this out.
Click to expand...


What does it matter "which countries"?  They ALL banned firearms, they all have centrally planned governments and they all have MUCH higher murder rates than the US.

And those countries you mentioned.  Any mass murders there?  How are their suicide rates?  And Germany, we'll they've always been good people doing the right thing, right?

Logic left you long ago.


----------



## 80zephyr

JoeB131 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ft Hood was and is a gun free zone.
> 
> Fort Hood Is A 'Gun-Free Zone'
> 
> So, I could point out just how wrong you are while making you look, well, stupid. But I just can't do that. You'be proven our point so well! Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army bases have lots of guns on them, buddy.  I know, I was responsible for a couple hundred of them.
> 
> True, we kept them locked up in vaults and kept the ammo in a separate location... because letting people walk around with loaded weapons would be stupid.
> 
> But here's the thing. The two Fort Hood Shooters were _*Major*_ Hasan Nidal and *Specialist* Ivan Lopez.  Please note those titles.
> 
> Major
> Specialist
> 
> Military guys who were stationed there.
Click to expand...


So, the military is scared that the soldiers will have access to guns?

Do you know how stupid that sounds?

Mark


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, we are going to fix this country because we are tired of sharing our streets with dangerous madmen.
> 
> Why your side is defending the madmen is the odd part.
Click to expand...

No one is defending mad men. We defend our right to protect ourselves with firearms. Your sorry ass mentions fort Hood and your hero shooter but never mention that the victims were all unarmed. Coward liar.


----------



## 80zephyr

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.
> 
> The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"
> 
> Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".
> 
> Until they weren't..
Click to expand...


Using your "logic", every soldier and cop in America should be disarmed, because, you never know, right?

Mark


----------



## Cellblock2429

80zephyr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.
> 
> The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"
> 
> Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".
> 
> Until they weren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your "logic", every soldier and cop in America should be disarmed, because, you never know, right?
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

/----/ California to take lead and arm the police with nerf guns.


----------



## Esmeralda

eflatminor said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
Click to expand...


The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.


----------



## Esmeralda

80zephyr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.
> 
> The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"
> 
> Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".
> 
> Until they weren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your "logic", every soldier and cop in America should be disarmed, because, you never know, right?
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

No that's not logic. You people do not know how to think logically.  The entire pro-gun argument is based on emotion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
Click to expand...


  How cute,you think inanimate objects have self determination.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.
> 
> The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"
> 
> Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".
> 
> Until they weren't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your "logic", every soldier and cop in America should be disarmed, because, you never know, right?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that's not logic. You people do not know how to think logically.  The entire pro-gun argument is based on emotion.
Click to expand...


  From your side maybe.
I base my beliefs in the 2nd amendment and history.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
Click to expand...

Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
Click to expand...

It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
Click to expand...

/——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
Click to expand...

/——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
Click to expand...

/——/ Except for the home made explosives...


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


>


If every American at every job in America had a gun I wonder how many more workplace shootings we would have every day. I imagine they wouldn’t fire people in person anymore. They will call you at home so you don’t shoot up the place.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
Click to expand...

I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
Click to expand...


Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun.

Not attacks or murders in general: mass shootings.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
Click to expand...


   I guess you should cancel your medical insurance post haste.
What are you afraid of?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?
Click to expand...

You're deflecting.  Mass shootings.  Anytime, anywhere, ever over time, without a gun.  Come on, show me one mass shooting without a gun.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun.
> 
> Not attacks or murders in general: mass shootings.
Click to expand...


   This has got to be the dumbest question of the year.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
Click to expand...

All the other ways of killing masses of people are more complicated and difficult: so your solution is just to make it easier for the killer and provide him with easy to acquire, cheap, automatic rifles.  That's very logical, if your objective is to allow/help depraved people to kill masses and masses of people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting.  Mass shootings.  Anytime, anywhere, ever over time, without a gun.  Come on, show me one mass shooting without a gun.
Click to expand...


  Show me where there were no deaths from crashing airplanes from crashing airplanes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ways of killing masses of people are more complicated and difficult: so you solution is just to make it easier for the killer and provide him with easy to acquire, cheap, automatic rifles.
Click to expand...


  Oh I dont know...it's pretty easy to kill a bunch of people by driving a truck through a crowd,as we've seen.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting.  Mass shootings.  Anytime, anywhere, ever over time, without a gun.  Come on, show me one mass shooting without a gun.
Click to expand...

/——/ I’m not deflecting. The crazy loon was determined to kill at his old school. He would have found a different method.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ways of killing masses of people are more complicated and difficult: so your solution is just to make it easier for the killer and provide him with easy to acquire, cheap, automatic rifles.  That's very logical, if your objective is to allow/help depraved people to kill masses and masses of people.
Click to expand...

/——-/ ban guns like in Detroit and Chicago? Is  that your solution?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun.
> 
> Not attacks or murders in general: mass shootings.
Click to expand...

/——/ Show me one plane crash without a plane. Show me one vehicular homicide without a vehicle. Show me one stabbing without a knife. Show me one scrambled egg without an egg....


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
Click to expand...

/——/ I’m not afraid of life. Stop locking your front door. What are you afraid of? Stop wearing a seat belt. What are you afraid of?


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting.  Mass shootings.  Anytime, anywhere, ever over time, without a gun.  Come on, show me one mass shooting without a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not deflecting. The crazy loon was determined to kill at his old school. He would have found a different method.
Click to expand...

So you make it easiest for him to go ahead with his murderous plans by providing a semi-automatic military assault weapon at a cheap price and throw in lots of ammunition?  How nice of you, to help a depraved murderer out that way.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not afraid of life. Stop locking your front door. What are you afraid of? Stop wearing a seat belt. What are you afraid of?
Click to expand...

I'm not afraid of anything. I've lived on my own for years. I've traveled all over the world independently. I've lived in 6 different countries outside the US: and I've never felt the need to carry a weapon or have one in my home.  Being so afraid of life you need a firearm in  your home and to carry around with you is not rational, not reasonable, not based in reality.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun.
> 
> Not attacks or murders in general: mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Show me one plane crash without a plane. Show me one vehicular homicide without a vehicle. Show me one stabbing without a knife. Show me one scrambled egg without an egg....
Click to expand...

Your argument is fallacious. It is a logical fallacy to compare accidents that happen during the use of every day items to the use of guns.  Guns have only one purpose: to kill.  Cars, knives, planes, eggs, are all items that belong in every day life and when they result in injury or death, it is because of an accident. When a gun is used to kill, it is fulfilling its purpose.  Seriously: you people do not know how to think.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ways of killing masses of people are more complicated and difficult: so your solution is just to make it easier for the killer and provide him with easy to acquire, cheap, automatic rifles.  That's very logical, if your objective is to allow/help depraved people to kill masses and masses of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ ban guns like in Detroit and Chicago? Is  that your solution?
Click to expand...

Again, you are making a fallacious argument.  A false analogy.  The problem of gun deaths in our inner cities is not because people are purposely going out to kill masses of innocent people just to get their rocks off.  The problem in the inner cities is the drug culture, gangs, poverty, and lack of education.  We have been trying to solve those problems for decades.  The availablity of guns has made the situation worse as far as the loss of life.  The more guns in circulation, the more guns the criminals get their hands on.

When guns are taken out of circulation, they become less available on the black market.  In countries with strict gun laws, crime is lower, especially gun deaths.

Spain, for example, has very strict gun laws and automatic weapons are completely prohibited to private citizens. Spain has one of the lowest crime rates in Europe.  There are only 10 guns per 100 people as opposed to 100 in the States.

It is not true that when guns are banned, only the criminals have them. That theory/myth is debunked by all the data.

For example, that girl in San Francisco who was killed by an illegal with a gun: he got the gun out of a car where the legal owner left it unsecured.  If it weren't for that legal gun, she'd still be alive. The gun is the first link in the causal gun.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not afraid of life. Stop locking your front door. What are you afraid of? Stop wearing a seat belt. What are you afraid of?
Click to expand...

There is a big difference between common sense and irrational fear.


----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
Click to expand...


The cause of the murder was a gun?!!!!

Clearly, we must stop these evil inanimate objects from getting up, loading themselves, aiming, pulling their own triggers and then hurting someone.

Are you really that delusional?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> 
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not afraid of life. Stop locking your front door. What are you afraid of? Stop wearing a seat belt. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a big difference between common sense and irrational fear.
Click to expand...

/----/ What irrational fear? You mean like Global Warming? Rising sea levels? SUVs? What?


----------



## eflatminor

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of the causal chain?  Probably not as logic seems to be completely foreign to  you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun.
> 
> Not attacks or murders in general: mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Show me one plane crash without a plane. Show me one vehicular homicide without a vehicle. Show me one stabbing without a knife. Show me one scrambled egg without an egg....
Click to expand...


Show me one plane that crashed without a pilot.  Show me one incident of vehicular homicide without a driver.  Show me a stabbing without a stabber. 

Show me a scrambled egg that was, you know, scrambled.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ways of killing masses of people are more complicated and difficult: so your solution is just to make it easier for the killer and provide him with easy to acquire, cheap, automatic rifles.  That's very logical, if your objective is to allow/help depraved people to kill masses and masses of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ ban guns like in Detroit and Chicago? Is  that your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you are making a fallacious argument.  A false analogy.  The problem of gun deaths in our inner cities is not because people are purposely going out to kill masses of innocent people just to get their rocks off.  The problem in the inner cities is the drug culture, gangs, poverty, and lack of education.  We have been trying to solve those problems for decades.  The availablity of guns has made the situation worse as far as the loss of life.  The more guns in circulation, the more guns the criminals get their hands on.
> 
> When guns are taken out of circulation, they become less available on the black market.  In countries with strict gun laws, crime is lower, especially gun deaths.
> 
> Spain, for example, has very strict gun laws and automatic weapons are completely prohibited to private citizens. Spain has one of the lowest crime rates in Europe.  There are only 10 guns per 100 people as opposed to 100 in the States.
> 
> It is not true that when guns are banned, only the criminals have them. That theory/myth is debunked by all the data.
> 
> For example, that girl in San Francisco who was killed by an illegal with a gun: he got the gun out of a car where the legal owner left it unsecured.  If it weren't for that legal gun, she'd still be alive. The gun is the first link in the causal gun.
Click to expand...

/----/ Funny you should mention Spain. I wonder if the people of Catalonia wish they were armed in their struggle for Independence. 
Spain Is Dealing With an Unprecedented Political Crisis
BTW Spain had over 95,000 Armed robberies in 2 years.  I guess robbers use Nerf Guns to hold people up.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the other ways of killing masses of people are more complicated and difficult: so your solution is just to make it easier for the killer and provide him with easy to acquire, cheap, automatic rifles.  That's very logical, if your objective is to allow/help depraved people to kill masses and masses of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ ban guns like in Detroit and Chicago? Is  that your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you are making a fallacious argument.  A false analogy.  The problem of gun deaths in our inner cities is not because people are purposely going out to kill masses of innocent people just to get their rocks off.  The problem in the inner cities is the drug culture, gangs, poverty, and lack of education.  We have been trying to solve those problems for decades.  The availablity of guns has made the situation worse as far as the loss of life.  The more guns in circulation, the more guns the criminals get their hands on.
> 
> When guns are taken out of circulation, they become less available on the black market.  In countries with strict gun laws, crime is lower, especially gun deaths.
> 
> Spain, for example, has very strict gun laws and automatic weapons are completely prohibited to private citizens. Spain has one of the lowest crime rates in Europe.  There are only 10 guns per 100 people as opposed to 100 in the States.
> 
> It is not true that when guns are banned, only the criminals have them. That theory/myth is debunked by all the data.
> 
> For example, that girl in San Francisco who was killed by an illegal with a gun: he got the gun out of a car where the legal owner left it unsecured.  If it weren't for that legal gun, she'd still be alive. The gun is the first link in the causal gun.
Click to expand...

/----/ Spain does have very strict gun laws for the law abiding people. Only the criminals are armed:
*Pictured: Huge weapons haul seized by Spanish police - BBC News*
www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39264664
Mar 14, 2017 - It includes over 10,000 assault rifles, machine guns, pistols, revolvers, and 400 shells and grenades. The guns and ... Europol, which supported the investigation, said the firearms were sold in Spain, France and Belgium. ... Reactivating deactivated weapons is one of Europe's main sources of illegal guns.
Police said the weapons would have had an easy journey onto the black market, and into the hands of terrorists or organised crime groups.

The agency said it had seen a significant increase in the number being supplied to criminals since 2014.


----------



## Cellblock2429

eflatminor said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, let's hear that logic in action!  Please explain to us, using simple words so we can understand, how the concept of causal chain justifies gun free zones and more importantly, how they deter evil people from doing bad things.
> 
> For those who are not as learned nor as intelligent as you clearly are, here's what Webster has to say about the legal definition of chain of causation:  the causal connection between an original cause and its subsequent effects especially as a basis for criminal or civil liability.
> 
> Enlighten us oh logical one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cause of the murder is the gun.  Without the gun there would be no murder, no need for gun free zones. The causal chain begins with the cause, and the cause is the gun.  Take the gun away and the entire chain collapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Except for the home made explosives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun.
> 
> Not attacks or murders in general: mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Show me one plane crash without a plane. Show me one vehicular homicide without a vehicle. Show me one stabbing without a knife. Show me one scrambled egg without an egg....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me one plane that crashed without a pilot.  Show me one incident of vehicular homicide without a driver.  Show me a stabbing without a stabber.
> 
> Show me a scrambled egg that was, you know, scrambled!
> 
> God you're dumb.
Click to expand...

/----/ I'm responding to this idiotic post: "Show me one mass shooting that has occurred without a gun."


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting.  Mass shootings.  Anytime, anywhere, ever over time, without a gun.  Come on, show me one mass shooting without a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not deflecting. The crazy loon was determined to kill at his old school. He would have found a different method.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you make it easiest for him to go ahead with his murderous plans by providing a semi-automatic military assault weapon at a cheap price and throw in lots of ammunition?  How nice of you, to help a depraved murderer out that way.
Click to expand...

/----/ If the Gubmnt had done its job he would have been denied access to the guns.


----------



## 80zephyr

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Ft. Hood was an Army base, and the only guys shooting it up were people who were STATIONED THERE!  That the Army taught how to use guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is our memes are based on reality - yours are just distorted views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your reality is one where most of the rest of the world where they've already figured this out doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
Click to expand...


So, if I have a fire extinguisher, am I scared of a fire?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ you quote the Onion and expect us to take you seriously? Go live somewhere else that bans guns if you’re so skered
> 
> 
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not afraid of life. Stop locking your front door. What are you afraid of? Stop wearing a seat belt. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not afraid of anything. I've lived on my own for years. I've traveled all over the world independently. I've lived in 6 different countries outside the US: and I've never felt the need to carry a weapon or have one in my home.  *Being so afraid of life you need a firearm in  your home and to carry around with you is not rational, not reasonable, not based in reality.*
Click to expand...


I bet that dead football coach that tried to shield those kids in Florida would disagree with you right about now, if he could.

Mark


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When did he become radicalised and why was nothing done about it?



I just explained that to you... oh, never mind. 



miketx said:


> No one is defending mad men. We defend our right to protect ourselves with firearms. Your sorry ass mentions fort Hood and your hero shooter but never mention that the victims were all unarmed. Coward liar.



Naw, man if everyone walked around an Army base packing, there'd probably be a lot of dead officers and NCO's who let their power get to their heads.  It's why they only hand out the Ammo in controlled circumstances... 



80zephyr said:


> So, the military is scared that the soldiers will have access to guns?
> 
> Do you know how stupid that sounds?



Uh, guy... I just explained that the army only hands out the guns under VERY CONTROLLED CIRCUMSTANCES. 

Do like NONE of you people actually know how to read beyond a fifth grade level?


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> If every American at every job in America had a gun I wonder how many more workplace shootings we would have every day. I imagine they wouldn’t fire people in person anymore. They will call you at home so you don’t shoot up the place.



But here's the major difference. Most workplaces have internal locking doors that can only be opened by key cards, and which someone could completely lock down with the press of the button.  The workplace has evolved (not in a good way) to deal with the potential of mass shooters - Security guards, locking doors, etc.  

And we just accept this as the "New Normal".  Because heaven forbid people like the OP not be able to buy as many guns as she wants.


----------



## JoeB131

eflatminor said:


> Clearly, we must stop these evil inanimate objects from getting up, loading themselves, aiming, pulling their own triggers and then hurting someone.



No, we just need to keep them out of the wrong hands.  

And if we have to keep them out of everyone's hands to do that, I'm fine with that, since I see no reason for you to have a gun.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did he become radicalised and why was nothing done about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just explained that to you... oh, never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is defending mad men. We defend our right to protect ourselves with firearms. Your sorry ass mentions fort Hood and your hero shooter but never mention that the victims were all unarmed. Coward liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, man if everyone walked around an Army base packing, there'd probably be a lot of dead officers and NCO's who let their power get to their heads.  It's why they only hand out the Ammo in controlled circumstances...
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the military is scared that the soldiers will have access to guns?
> 
> Do you know how stupid that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy... I just explained that the army only hands out the guns under VERY CONTROLLED CIRCUMSTANCES.
> 
> Do like NONE of you people actually know how to read beyond a fifth grade level?
Click to expand...

Bull shit. Soldiers should be armed to be able to stop back shooters like you. You claim you are ex military, how close did you come to fragging your CO?


----------



## JoeB131

miketx said:


> Bull shit. Soldiers should be armed to be able to stop back shooters like you. You claim you are ex military, how close did you come to fragging your CO?



Naw, my CO's generally liked me.  Five changes of command while I was supply NCO, and not one of those guys had to pay for any missing property.


----------



## 80zephyr

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did he become radicalised and why was nothing done about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just explained that to you... oh, never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is defending mad men. We defend our right to protect ourselves with firearms. Your sorry ass mentions fort Hood and your hero shooter but never mention that the victims were all unarmed. Coward liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, man if everyone walked around an Army base packing, there'd probably be a lot of dead officers and NCO's who let their power get to their heads.  It's why they only hand out the Ammo in controlled circumstances...
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the military is scared that the soldiers will have access to guns?
> 
> Do you know how stupid that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy... I just explained that the army only hands out the guns under VERY CONTROLLED CIRCUMSTANCES.
> 
> Do like NONE of you people actually know how to read beyond a fifth grade level?
Click to expand...


Handing out guns to soldiers doesn't sound stupid to you? Never mind...

Mark


----------



## JoeB131

80zephyr said:


> Handing out guns to soldiers doesn't sound stupid to you? Never mind...



Um, yeah... 

Again. 

They handed out the weapons on a range.  

The ammo wasn't handed out until you got to the firing line. 

You had to then be searched to make sure you weren't taking any ammo or even the brass cartridges off the range with you.  

And hey, the thing is, that's why base shootings are relatively rare.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handing out guns to soldiers doesn't sound stupid to you? Never mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah...
> 
> Again.
> 
> They handed out the weapons on a range.
> 
> The ammo wasn't handed out until you got to the firing line.
> 
> You had to then be searched to make sure you weren't taking any ammo or even the brass cartridges off the range with you.
> 
> And hey, the thing is, that's why base shootings are relatively rare.
Click to expand...

And the only reason why they are fatal. Which is fine with scum like you.


----------



## JoeB131

miketx said:


> And the only reason why they are fatal. Which is fine with scum like you.



Meh, the only reason why they are fatal is the Army doesn't discharge people they know are problems because they want to keep headcount up.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the only reason why they are fatal. Which is fine with scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the only reason why they are fatal is the Army doesn't discharge people they know are problems because they want to keep headcount up.
Click to expand...

I despise scum like you.


----------



## KissMy

ChrisL said:


>


That's a Total LIE! 84% of mass shootings of 6+ people happen in Guns Allowed Areas!!!


----------



## JoeB131

miketx said:


> I despise scum like you.



I know. More reality that you can handle, Cleetus.


----------



## KissMy

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
Click to expand...

You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!


----------



## KissMy

ChrisL said:


>


More Brainwashing Lies from & for the Brain Dead!
84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!


----------



## ChrisL

This is a meme thread!  Now, back to the topic.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## KissMy

ChrisL said:


> This is a meme thread!  Now, back to the topic.


The USA became a Police State while citizens were Armed & Protected by 2nd Amendment. So exactly how did the 2nd Amendment Fight It?????????


----------



## Compost




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Erinwltr

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  That is a good one.
Click to expand...

Hilarious!


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JoeB131




----------



## JoeB131




----------



## JoeB131

This guy is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## KissMy

20 years ago Columbine High School had Armed Guard that Fired at the Shooters who then went inside the school to Kill students & teachers while 7 armed police officers watched from outside.


----------



## JoeB131

One more and I'm done.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


>



More women are shot by their domestic partners than bad guys... but never mind.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More women are shot by their domestic partners than bad guys... but never mind.
Click to expand...


Guns work on them too!


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More women are shot by their domestic partners than bad guys... but never mind.
Click to expand...


MANY women protect themselves and their families with their guns.  

Women Who Defend Themselves Archives - Gun Owner TV


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these innocent kids are dead and you create a thread to make fun of any kind of control on guns.  You're sick.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Those kids are dead because of your liberal policies. Part of being liberal is never admitting your policies are failures. You just double down on stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those kids are dead because of the gun. Period. End of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So if the crazy had used homemade pipe bombs the kids would still be alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting.  Mass shootings.  Anytime, anywhere, ever over time, without a gun.  Come on, show me one mass shooting without a gun.
Click to expand...


Really?


----------



## ChrisL

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did he become radicalised and why was nothing done about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just explained that to you... oh, never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is defending mad men. We defend our right to protect ourselves with firearms. Your sorry ass mentions fort Hood and your hero shooter but never mention that the victims were all unarmed. Coward liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, man if everyone walked around an Army base packing, there'd probably be a lot of dead officers and NCO's who let their power get to their heads.  It's why they only hand out the Ammo in controlled circumstances...
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the military is scared that the soldiers will have access to guns?
> 
> Do you know how stupid that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy... I just explained that the army only hands out the guns under VERY CONTROLLED CIRCUMSTANCES.
> 
> Do like NONE of you people actually know how to read beyond a fifth grade level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull shit. Soldiers should be armed to be able to stop back shooters like you. You claim you are ex military, how close did you come to fragging your CO?
Click to expand...


Probably dishonorably discharged if he was ever in the military to begin with (which I doubt very, very much -- he certainly doesn't have what it takes).  Being one of the most dishonorable members here on USMB is kind of a dead give away.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the only reason why they are fatal. Which is fine with scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the only reason why they are fatal is the Army doesn't discharge people they know are problems because they want to keep headcount up.
Click to expand...


Ironic.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

80zephyr said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the gun nuts who are scared. They're scared of life. So scared they have to carry around guns to feel safe.  Stupid. Silly. Childish.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/That’s the best you got? Childish insults? Keep up the good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not insulting you when I say you're scared of life. I'm making a statement of fact.  It is the only logical explanation for why gun nuts cling to guns when they are absolutely unnecessary.  Being scared of life is silly, immature, foolish. That's a fact. There is nothing logical in being afraid of life.  You take what I said as an insult because you can't see your foolish behavior.  But it's not an insult. It is a statement of FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m not afraid of life. Stop locking your front door. What are you afraid of? Stop wearing a seat belt. What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not afraid of anything. I've lived on my own for years. I've traveled all over the world independently. I've lived in 6 different countries outside the US: and I've never felt the need to carry a weapon or have one in my home.  *Being so afraid of life you need a firearm in  your home and to carry around with you is not rational, not reasonable, not based in reality.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet that dead football coach that tried to shield those kids in Florida would disagree with you right about now, if he could.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


The left thinks he would rather put up his hands as a defense and say "no killer, please don't kill me" and get shot anyway than be able to defend himself.   

The left's idea of self defense is pissing and crapping their pants.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda

KissMy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
Click to expand...

Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying we shouldnt teach our soldiers to shoot firearms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um. No.  I'm not sure explaining it to you would do any good, since you still wouldn't understand.. But let's try.
> 
> The argument of the Gun Nut right is that the only thing that stops a "bad guy" with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But the very fact that they enlisted these two mooks, trained them and kept them on base, shows that before the shooting incident, these would have been considered the "Good guys with guns!"
> 
> Of course, there were issues. Nidal was showing a lot of signs of mental instability before his rampage that his superiors ignored.  Lopez had issues as well.  But up until their shooting rampage, they would have qualified as "Good guys with guns".
> 
> Until they weren't..
Click to expand...


And this helps make my point exactly.  The government and all of it's entities are composed of people, human beings who are just as likely to freak out and kill people as anyone else.  The government employees are no better or different than any other human being, and that is why your self defense is your responsibility.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
Click to expand...


You own a gun, you were in the military, you are part native american.    Your stories are at least humorous.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
Click to expand...

/——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.


----------



## ChrisL

Joe is as much native American as Liz Warren.   

Joe would have been scalped by his fellow native Americans shortly after opening up his stupid big mouth.    No way would they tolerate this pussy.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeyB, the best tater peeler the military has ever had!


----------



## ChrisL

The new democrat motto . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
Click to expand...

Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
Click to expand...

/----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

KissMy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
Click to expand...


Well most places are not gun free zones .....duh


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, we must stop these evil inanimate objects from getting up, loading themselves, aiming, pulling their own triggers and then hurting someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we just need to keep them out of the wrong hands.
> 
> And if we have to keep them out of everyone's hands to do that, I'm fine with that, since I see no reason for you to have a gun.
Click to expand...


Thus demonstrating a PROFOUND ignorance of history.  Molon Labe comrade.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your "solutions" that are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.
Click to expand...

Nope, not the same.  Sadly, you are obviously incapable of thinking logically.  Pencils have a use in everyday life; guns have only one use--to kill.  You cannot logically compare items we use in every day life that have an ordinary purpose to a machine that has only the purpose to kill.  Can't be done.


----------



## featherlite

ChrisL said:


> Joe is as much native American as Liz Warren.
> 
> Joe would have been scalped by his fellow native Americans shortly after opening up his stupid big mouth.    No way would they tolerate this pussy.



Welp, since I have the DNA to prove it...you are the one who most likely have been scalped ( kinda looks like you already have been lol)
You have no honor and no real integrity.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not the same.  Sadly, you are obviously incapable of thinking logically.  Pencils have a use in everyday life; guns have only one use--to kill.  You cannot logically compare items we use in every day life that have an ordinary purpose to a machine that has only the purpose to kill.  Can't be done.
Click to expand...

/----/ Can you Libtard Gun Grabbers please get the gangs to obey the gun and murder laws?
*Shootings at Chicago gang members' funerals getting 'out of control', police say*
Shootings at Chicago gang members' funerals getting 'out of control', police say

Chicago-area officials trying to prevent funerals for gang members from turning into shootouts say the issue has gotten so far “out of control” that one cemetery has started hiring off-duty police officers.

Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart met Thursday with political, religious and funeral industry leaders to discuss the problem following a funeral procession in December that was marred by gunfire.

"It's getting out of control, it really is,” Hillside Police Chief Joseph Lukaszek told FOX 32. “The gangs just think that it's a safe haven for them and they do whatever they want to do.”


Dart – who hopes to come up with proposals ready to be put into action by May – says the shootings have been escalating “over the last ten to 15 years from where it was not much of a problem… to now it occurs more frequently.”


----------



## Cellblock2429

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not the same.  Sadly, you are obviously incapable of thinking logically.  Pencils have a use in everyday life; guns have only one use--to kill.  You cannot logically compare items we use in every day life that have an ordinary purpose to a machine that has only the purpose to kill.  Can't be done.
Click to expand...

/----/ Get your Google fixed.
*The Use Of Pencils As Weapons :: essays research papers fc*
www.123helpme.com/view.asp?id=93259
Our current policy is to deal with the student after they commit the crime, as far as stabbing with pencils go anyway, treating them as though they had used any other weapon. It is my belief that something can be done to prevent, or at least minimize the number of incidents involving the use of pencils as 'stealth';weapons in ...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not the same.  Sadly, you are obviously incapable of thinking logically.  Pencils have a use in everyday life; guns have only one use--to kill.  You cannot logically compare items we use in every day life that have an ordinary purpose to a machine that has only the purpose to kill.  Can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Can you Libtard Gun Grabbers please get the gangs to obey the gun and murder laws?
> *Shootings at Chicago gang members' funerals getting 'out of control', police say*
> Shootings at Chicago gang members' funerals getting 'out of control', police say
> 
> Chicago-area officials trying to prevent funerals for gang members from turning into shootouts say the issue has gotten so far “out of control” that one cemetery has started hiring off-duty police officers.
> 
> Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart met Thursday with political, religious and funeral industry leaders to discuss the problem following a funeral procession in December that was marred by gunfire.
> 
> "It's getting out of control, it really is,” Hillside Police Chief Joseph Lukaszek told FOX 32. “The gangs just think that it's a safe haven for them and they do whatever they want to do.”
> 
> 
> Dart – who hopes to come up with proposals ready to be put into action by May – says the shootings have been escalating “over the last ten to 15 years from where it was not much of a problem… to now it occurs more frequently.”
Click to expand...

Again, it is fallacious to compare inner city violence to the mass murders of innocents in the larger community.  There is gun crime in inner cities. It is related to gangs and drugs, which is in turn related to poverty and lack of education and opportunity.  It is not the same thing as a single individual attacking a school, theatre, night club, mall, concert, etc., because he has personal emotional problems.  As well, in countries with stict gun laws, criminals have a  harder time getting guns: they are out of circulation and not as available on the black market.  Crime does not increase when strict gun laws are instituted.  On the contrary, it goes down generally, especially murder. Gun related crimes go down.  The pro-gun people using inner city crime as an example of why we shouldn't have gun  bans is not supported by the facts and statistics.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cellblock2429 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not the same.  Sadly, you are obviously incapable of thinking logically.  Pencils have a use in everyday life; guns have only one use--to kill.  You cannot logically compare items we use in every day life that have an ordinary purpose to a machine that has only the purpose to kill.  Can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Get your Google fixed.
> *The Use Of Pencils As Weapons :: essays research papers fc*
> www.123helpme.com/view.asp?id=93259
> Our current policy is to deal with the student after they commit the crime, as far as stabbing with pencils go anyway, treating them as though they had used any other weapon. It is my belief that something can be done to prevent, or at least minimize the number of incidents involving the use of pencils as 'stealth';weapons in ...
Click to expand...

This is really absurd and does not in any way at all further your argument. Since when is a pencil comparable to a gun, much less a semi-automatic or automatic military style weapon?  Should we arm our military with pencils instead of guns?


----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Spew More Brainwashing Lies for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Get rid of spoons and fat people will lose weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely ridiculous and fallacious comparison.  Did you really think that was some kind of intelligent rebuttal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ No more ridiculous and fallacious than "Get rid of the guns and the mass shootings will stop."   Lets get rid of pencils to stop spelling mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not the same.  Sadly, you are obviously incapable of thinking logically.  Pencils have a use in everyday life; guns have only one use--to kill.  You cannot logically compare items we use in every day life that have an ordinary purpose to a machine that has only the purpose to kill.  Can't be done.
Click to expand...


Wrong comrade.  Firearms do not only kill, they can deter.  They also punch holes in paper...or tin cans.  No death involved.

Fail again.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Esmeralda said:


> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.



So why is it that the Broward county Sheriff's dept, DCF (state) , and FBI all dropped the ball on the last one, huh? So regular people should give up their rights because of that? Fuck off.

If anything, it's a motive for more people to arm themselves.


----------



## Moonglow

So where are the "funny" pro 2nd amendment  jokes?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> So where are the "funny" pro 2nd amendment  jokes?



If they were up your ass, you'd know where they were, or no?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Cellblock2429

Marion Morrison said:


>


/——/ We need the 2nd Amendment to stop Progressives from taking away our 1st Amendment.


----------



## KissMy

Cellblock2429 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We need the 2nd Amendment to stop Progressives from taking away our 1st Amendment.
Click to expand...

They took your rights while the the 2nd Amendment was in force & citizens were armed.


----------



## Esmeralda

Marion Morrison said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it that the Broward county Sheriff's dept, DCF (state) , and FBI all dropped the ball on the last one, huh? So regular people should give up their rights because of that? Fuck off.
> 
> If anything, it's a motive for more people to arm themselves.
Click to expand...

If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


>



43 times more likely to see a member of her household shot than a bad guy with that gun.


----------



## JoeB131

Marion Morrison said:


> So why is it that the Broward county Sheriff's dept, DCF (state) , and FBI all dropped the ball on the last one, huh? So regular people should give up their rights because of that? Fuck off.
> 
> If anything, it's a motive for more people to arm themselves.



Yes, because nothing is going to stop crazies with guns more than other crazies with guns.


----------



## JoeB131

Marion Morrison said:


>



Yes, they wanted to make sure they had guns so they could keep their slaves in line.


----------



## Hellbilly

JoeB131 said:


>


Wounded Knee. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB131

Billyboom said:


> Wounded Knee.



You mean a war with an Indian nation? 

Being a little dense, are we?


----------



## Hellbilly

JoeB131 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wounded Knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a war with an Indian nation?
> 
> Being a little dense, are we?
Click to expand...

Killing unarmed women and children is hardly a war.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB131

Billyboom said:


> Killing unarmed women and children is hardly a war.



but it happens in every war... 

Shit, i think what we did at Hiroshima was a thousand times worse than what we did at Wounded Knee... but that's war. That's why it sucks.


----------



## Hellbilly

JoeB131 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing unarmed women and children is hardly a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it happens in every war...
> 
> Shit, i think what we did at Hiroshima was a thousand times worse than what we did at Wounded Knee... but that's war. That's why it sucks.
Click to expand...

Why did the government choose to attack?

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Compost




----------



## JoeB131

Billyboom said:


> Why did the government choose to attack?



You mean other than the "Ghost dance" movement and the thought they were about to attack?


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## Hellbilly

JoeB131 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the government choose to attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the "Ghost dance" movement and the thought they were about to attack?
Click to expand...


Never answer a question with a question.
Free advice.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB131

Billyboom said:


> Never answer a question with a question.
> Free advice.



Shut the fuck up. Free advice.


----------



## Hellbilly

JoeB131 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never answer a question with a question.
> Free advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up. Free advice.
Click to expand...

No.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison

Esmeralda said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the massacres of kids at school and of other innocents is hilarious, really funny stuff.  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it that the Broward county Sheriff's dept, DCF (state) , and FBI all dropped the ball on the last one, huh? So regular people should give up their rights because of that? Fuck off.
> 
> If anything, it's a motive for more people to arm themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.
Click to expand...


Without the crazy kid behind it, that gun wouldn't have hurt anybody. The problem is the crazy kids. Gun or not, he would have found a way to kill.


----------



## JoeB131

Marion Morrison said:


> Without the crazy kid behind it, that gun wouldn't have hurt anybody. The problem is the crazy kids. Gun or not, he would have found a way to kill.



A crazy kid with a knife isn't going to do as much damage.. Sorry. 

Wrong again.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the crazy kid behind it, that gun wouldn't have hurt anybody. The problem is the crazy kids. Gun or not, he would have found a way to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A crazy kid with a knife isn't going to do as much damage.. Sorry.
> 
> Wrong again.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that would comfort his victims greatly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the crazy kid behind it, that gun wouldn't have hurt anybody. The problem is the crazy kids. Gun or not, he would have found a way to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A crazy kid with a knife isn't going to do as much damage.. Sorry.
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that would comfort his victims greatly.
Click to expand...


I'll bet you 5 million dollars that the kids at the Parkland massacre would be extremely happy, ecstatic, to have someone enter their school with a knife instead of a high powered rifle that kills dozens in just a few minutes.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


>


/——/ Kent State


----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.



If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?

And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?

Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?  

Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


>



Oh, well, if a Hollywood hack says so...


----------



## Esmeralda

eflatminor said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?
> 
> And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?
> 
> Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?
> 
> Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?
Click to expand...

You're not in a position to question my brain as it's clear you don't even understand the post.


----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?
> 
> And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?
> 
> Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?
> 
> Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not in a position to question my brain as it's clear you don't even understand the post.
Click to expand...


Our local gun grabbing fascist resorts to the logical fallacy of an ad hominem attack.

Color me shocked...


----------



## Esmeralda

eflatminor said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?
> 
> And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?
> 
> Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?
> 
> Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not in a position to question my brain as it's clear you don't even understand the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our local gun grabbing fascist resorts to the logical fallacy of an ad hominem attack.
> 
> Color me shocked...
Click to expand...

It's very clear you people don't know how to think.  The ad hominem was directed at me. Read read the exchange.  LOL


----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?
> 
> And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?
> 
> Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?
> 
> Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not in a position to question my brain as it's clear you don't even understand the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our local gun grabbing fascist resorts to the logical fallacy of an ad hominem attack.
> 
> Color me shocked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very clear you people don't know how to think.  The ad hominem was directed at me. Read read the exchange.  LOL
Click to expand...


Get thee to a library.  

Off you go now.


----------



## Esmeralda

eflatminor said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people. If he  had not had the ability to buy that gun, he would not have killed all those people.  Without the gun, we don't need deputies in the schools, we don't need the FBI to be checking up on every nut case in the country, etc. THE PROBLEM IS THE GUN.  You people create a problem then say the solution to the problem is bandaids. Get a f*****g brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?
> 
> And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?
> 
> Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?
> 
> Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not in a position to question my brain as it's clear you don't even understand the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our local gun grabbing fascist resorts to the logical fallacy of an ad hominem attack.
> 
> Color me shocked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very clear you people don't know how to think.  The ad hominem was directed at me. Read read the exchange.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get thee to a library.
> 
> Off you go now.
Click to expand...

You obviously don't know how to identify an ad hominem.  Pathetic.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it that the Broward county Sheriff's dept, DCF (state) , and FBI all dropped the ball on the last one, huh? So regular people should give up their rights because of that? Fuck off.
> 
> If anything, it's a motive for more people to arm themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because nothing is going to stop crazies with guns more than other crazies with guns.
Click to expand...


Meh, you are too scared to own a gun, so we don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Meh, you are too scared to own a gun, so we don't have anything to worry about.



I was in the Army for 11 years, and handled guns you only masturbate about. 

I have no problem with guns in the hands of a "Well regulated militia". 

It's crazy cat ladies who think there's a negro hiding under their bed I worry about.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


>



Guns have to be manufactured.


----------



## featherlite

This crazy lady proved gun ownership isnt for everyone.


----------



## eflatminor

Esmeralda said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only we could un-invent gun powder, is that your solution?
> 
> And did you really state "If that kid did not have an AR-15, he would not have killed all those people"?
> 
> Cuz no one has ever killed other people without an AR, right?
> 
> Sorry, you were saying something about getting a brain?
> 
> 
> 
> You're not in a position to question my brain as it's clear you don't even understand the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our local gun grabbing fascist resorts to the logical fallacy of an ad hominem attack.
> 
> Color me shocked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very clear you people don't know how to think.  The ad hominem was directed at me. Read read the exchange.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get thee to a library.
> 
> Off you go now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously don't know how to identify an ad hominem.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


When you can get a cogent argument together, you let us know.  You'll first need to study logical fallacies and second, the concept of causal chain.  Then you might want to look into logic and reason.  Emotional arguments aren't really arguments at all.

Good luck.  You'll need it.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


>



If a smoke detector was found to be 43 times more likely to burn down your house than wake you before a fire, then the argument against smoke detectors would make sense.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a smoke detector was found to be 43 times more likely to burn down your house than wake you before a fire, then the argument against smoke detectors would make sense.
Click to expand...



and you lie, even in a thread for humor...that number is a lie, you have been shown it is a lie over and over again and you still post it....you are a troll....


----------



## 2aguy




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
Click to expand...

That's what everybody thinks after they get their ass kicked. The noble savage...the legend continues.


----------



## ChrisL

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what everybody thinks after they get their ass kicked. The noble savage...the legend continues.
Click to expand...


He's probably as much a native american as Liz Warren.  Wink wink.  One thing we do know for sure is that he is 100% moron.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

ChrisL said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what everybody thinks after they get their ass kicked. The noble savage...the legend continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably as much a native american as Liz Warren.  Wink wink.  One thing we do know for sure is that he is 100% moron.
Click to expand...

I wish i had a dime for every time a white person has said "I have Native American in my blood". Even my family...then i got a DNA test...no...not a drop. Just a white guy with a bunch of Europeans. My mother's response WAS interesting...nothing. "So mom, what do you think about that?" Nothing lol! SCIENCE!


----------



## ChrisL

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you libs (or regressives) should have been born in Europe. You are Europeans who were born into the wrong country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, here's the thing.  I'm part native American. I'm sure my Cherokee ancestors would have been happier if you all stayed in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what everybody thinks after they get their ass kicked. The noble savage...the legend continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably as much a native american as Liz Warren.  Wink wink.  One thing we do know for sure is that he is 100% moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish i had a dime for every time a white person has said "I have Native American in my blood". Even my family...then i got a DNA test...no...not a drop. Just a white guy with a bunch of Europeans. My mother's response WAS interesting...nothing. "So mom, what do you think about that?" Nothing lol! SCIENCE!
Click to expand...


Yeah, we seem to have more than a couple of Native Americans on USMB.  Lol.  Not to mention, old Joe has to go back a few hundred years in order for any of his arguments to have any relevance, which just proves that he and his arguments are completely IRRELEVANT.


----------



## danielpalos

Don't grab guns; Grab gun lovers and regulate them well!


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> Don't grab guns; Grab gun lovers and regulate them well!



Grab rights grabbers and beat the hell out of them and send them off to Europe where they belong.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't grab guns; Grab gun lovers and regulate them well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab rights grabbers and beat the hell out of them and send them off to Europe where they belong.
Click to expand...

We have a Second Amendment, we should Not have security problems in our free States.

do we need a, "twerking battalion"; just keep them busy for an hour so, if it is not a meal time.


----------



## miketx

KissMy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Brainwashing Lies from & for the Brain Dead!
> 84% of Mass Shootings of 6+ people happened in Guns Allowed Areas!!
Click to expand...

Prove it liar.


----------



## miketx




----------

